# Need a bunch of random sized old nuts



## Wuffles (11 Aug 2016)

Anyone got any suggestions where I ought to try? 

Looking for about a hundred or more and can be any size from M8 thread upwards, they're not going to be used for anything other than being made into "art" so doesn't matter if imperial or odd or whatever.

I could scour car boot sales, but I don't think people even bother taking that kind of thing along do they? I wouldn't.

Cheers.


----------



## NazNomad (11 Aug 2016)

Wuffles":2h0xgm1a said:


> Need a bunch of random sized old nuts.




Well you came to the right place. :lol: :lol:


How about something like this ... https://www.rapidonline.com/sealey-ab04 ... ic-84-0651

Soak 'em in something nasty for that ''old'' look.


----------



## Wuffles (11 Aug 2016)

I was expecting someone to suggest the British Legion in Coventry or something like that.

I could get a load of cheapo zinc coated nuts from the likes of Toolstation, and they'd cost peanuts, was hoping to re-purpose something old (and not have to fanny about with scratching them up before welding them together).

Back in the late 70s there was an engineering place that I used to hang around the car park doing whatever 8 year olds did back then, filled with cogs, nuts, bolts all sorts of things in a massive pile of "waste" - I'd give my soul away (again) to revisit somewhere like that now, obviously armed with a wheelbarrow and a stun gun, it's the 21st Century after all.


----------



## MattRoberts (11 Aug 2016)

Worth checking scrap yards?


----------



## Wuffles (11 Aug 2016)

I guess that's the obvious place, but I'm not convinced they'd keep them separate - I'll pop into one tomorrow perhaps, see how it goes.


----------



## NazNomad (12 Aug 2016)

Any old garages near you? They might keep a 'just-in-case' bucket of hardware.

... and I know farmers never throw anything away, but cross their palms with scrumpy and you never know what a barn might yield. :wink:


----------



## RobinBHM (12 Aug 2016)

These allow you to add 1 nut into your basket, they are plated though

https://www.orbitalfasteners.co.uk/en/c ... ts-din-934


----------



## Wuffles (12 Aug 2016)

I'm quite friendly with Nuts and Bolts in Weston if I wanted to use new ones, so thanks for the advice guys but it seems either scavenging or travelling back in time is on the cards.

Going to Weston today, might see if the lads at nuts and bolts have a sweepings pile


----------



## -Matt- (12 Aug 2016)

Why don't we all donate a handful or two each?
That should get the numbers up a bit easier!
I can certainly find enough of all sorts for this.


----------



## Wuffles (12 Aug 2016)

-Matt-":2qqcnnz5 said:


> Why don't we all donate a handful or two each?
> That should get the numbers up a bit easier!
> I can certainly find enough of all sorts for this.



That's the spirit!

I checked a few garages today, nothing doing, however, the man at N&B does have a sweepings pile, but he's on holiday for a bit. Will speak with him on his return.


----------



## MattRoberts (12 Aug 2016)

I thought the same, but I'm afraid all I have is new ones. I do have some huge M20 ones if you want? Could always rough them up


----------



## Wuffles (12 Aug 2016)

Probably not worth the postage is it? Unless you're next door. In which case I'm sorry about the parties, off road bikes, cortina on the drive, belly dancing, late night voodoo ceremonies and the cat.


----------



## MattRoberts (12 Aug 2016)

I don't care about the postage if you'll find them useful


----------



## MattRoberts (12 Aug 2016)

Actually, I'm driving to Swindon tomorrow so could whiz by with a few


----------



## Wuffles (12 Aug 2016)

Where are you based Matt? Question powered by Tapatalk (where it doesn't show locations in the thread).


----------



## MattRoberts (12 Aug 2016)

Just press a person's name to see their location (if set). 

I'm near Gatwick


----------



## Wuffles (12 Aug 2016)

Then I'm not exactly en route unfortunately.


----------



## MattRoberts (12 Aug 2016)

You're 10 mins more on my journey avoiding to googly maps. Up to you mate, the offer's there


----------



## NazNomad (12 Aug 2016)

Wuffles":1aqee5gx said:


> ... cortina on the drive...



There you go, an endless supply of rusty nuts and bolts right next door. 8)


----------



## Wuffles (12 Aug 2016)

Swindon is around 75 miles from me, I know because the missus works there.


----------



## Wuffles (12 Aug 2016)

NazNomad":32912d06 said:


> Wuffles":32912d06 said:
> 
> 
> > ... cortina on the drive...
> ...


All small and rounded off though.


----------



## n0legs (12 Aug 2016)

Wuffles":3532qzk8 said:


> NazNomad":3532qzk8 said:
> 
> 
> > Wuffles":3532qzk8 said:
> ...




The pineapple rear void bushes are a 19mm and changed so often it's new nuts every time :evil:


----------



## MattRoberts (13 Aug 2016)

Wuffles":xnp2tps9 said:


> Swindon is around 75 miles from me, I know because the missus works there.


I know - but it's 10 mins out of my way on my route from Gatwick to Swindon to see my sister. Anyway, not to worry - I can always post a few if you change your mind


----------



## Wuffles (13 Aug 2016)

MattRoberts":3h15h64f said:


> Wuffles":3h15h64f said:
> 
> 
> > Swindon is around 75 miles from me, I know because the missus works there.
> ...


Seriously, what mental route are you driving from Gatwick to Swindon? If you're really that close I can meet you somewhere, I just can't see it. This is the Axbridge near Cheddar you're looking st right?


----------



## MattRoberts (13 Aug 2016)

Oh, not the Axbridge in Bracknell then?! Haha!

I see your point now


----------



## Wuffles (13 Aug 2016)

MattRoberts":5dikcecl said:


> Oh, not the Axbridge in Bracknell then?! Haha!
> 
> I see your point now


Bingo.


----------



## -Matt- (13 Aug 2016)

I see my suggestion went down well then 

I think theres a few buckets of random rubbish in a corner at work. Plus our wall of nuts,bolts, fasteners all in little pots.... or they were at one point, most seem to be all over the floor and there's plenty of old stuff.

I'll start collecting here and there if you want Wuff, maybe a few in my pocket each day and pool them into a bag when I get home haha!


----------



## Wuffles (13 Aug 2016)

-Matt-":b8uopfhj said:


> I see my suggestion went down well then
> 
> I think theres a few buckets of random rubbish in a corner at work. Plus our wall of nuts,bolts, fasteners all in little pots.... or they were at one point, most seem to be all over the floor and there's plenty of old stuff.
> 
> I'll start collecting here and there if you want Wuff, maybe a few in my pocket each day and pool them into a bag when I get home haha!


Next time I'm in York I can pick them up?


----------



## -Matt- (13 Aug 2016)

If you're ever up here, I don't see why not!


----------



## Wuffles (13 Aug 2016)

I'm never up there, ever, but it's the thought that counts


----------



## bugbear (14 Aug 2016)

Wuffles":2x12o32x said:


> ... Cortina on the drive ...



Do you have a friend called Nina?

BugBear (oblig Ian Dury ref)


----------



## Wuffles (14 Aug 2016)

bugbear":25ewz6xh said:


> Wuffles":25ewz6xh said:
> 
> 
> > ... Cortina on the drive ...
> ...



Sorry no, it's a Mark V.


----------

